# How to Listen to Classical Music: General Ideas



## NapMcDonald (Jan 17, 2018)

I made a video which I wanted to share with you - it's the first of a small series of videos I'm making on how to listen to classical music.

These are aimed at people who are new to classical and are interested, but don't know where to start. The next videos will go way more in depth about how to follow music emotionally and structurally.

I thought some of you might enjoy it! Do you think I've missed anything which falls under 'General Ideas'? I'd be interested to hear from you!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Was well-done I thought. Because of your 5th point on old traditions, I would suggest not all classical is based old tradition, and mention the diversity within Classical Music itself.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

At first, I hesitated to watch the video because I thought it would be yet another amateurish approach and/or production, but I'm glad I did watch because it is excellent. It's obvious that a lot if thought went into it. It holds one's attention and is about the right length. When the series is completed, this could be of use to school music teachers everywhere.

It is so well done that I can't think of any criticism except the very minor suggestion that anything that appears to restrict the information to Britain be avoided so as to widen the target audience (i.e. a few pounds, dollars or euros rather than 5 pounds).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I think you have a lot of good ideas and I hope you find an audience for your videos. I just don't know if people who already have no use for classical (God, I hate that term!) will be interested enough to pursue it. When I was a kid, classical music was much more in the public space than it is now despite the internet, radio and TV. Back in the old days, classical music was common to hear in Saturday morning cartoons. In many, many movies the protagonist would go to the symphony or opera. Churches used to play serious music and not dumb down to guitars and drums. Personally, I learned to listen to the late Romantics because of my love for the old B/W Universal Horror Classics. Waxman, Salter, and others were my real first exposure to orchestral music. Another problem that you mention is that the music is "out of date". It is. When people go to the movies and Broadway, they don't go expecting to see re-runs of 80 year old movies or hear Oklahoma!, again. They demand new material, the occasional revival notwithstanding. Even pop music is constantly "new". Yes, old folks might buy cds of The Buckinghams, but kids don't. The catch is that so-called modern music cannot compare in quality to the music of the past. To learn music you need to have an understanding of melody, harmony, rhythm, form, instrumentation and such. A lot of modern music is sorely lacking in these essential elements. A conundrum to be sure. Audiences love to hear Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Mahler, Beethoven and the gang. No one want to hear Boulez, or even more conservative composers like William Schuman. Anyway, I wish you all the best in your endeavor.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> I think you have a lot of good ideas and I hope you find an audience for your videos. I just don't know if people who already have no use for classical (God, I hate that term!) will be interested enough to pursue it. When I was a kid, classical music was much more in the public space than it is now despite the internet, radio and TV. Back in the old days, classical music was common to hear in Saturday morning cartoons. In many, many movies the protagonist would go to the symphony or opera. Churches used to play serious music and not dumb down to guitars and drums. Personally, I learned to listen to the late Romantics because of my love for the old B/W Universal Horror Classics. Waxman, Salter, and others were my real first exposure to orchestral music. Another problem that you mention is that the music is "out of date". It is. When people go to the movies and Broadway, they don't go expecting to see re-runs of 80 year old movies or hear Oklahoma!, again. They demand new material, the occasional revival notwithstanding. Even pop music is constantly "new". Yes, old folks might buy cds of The Buckinghams, but kids don't. The catch is that so-called modern music cannot compare in quality to the music of the past. To learn music you need to have an understanding of melody, harmony, rhythm, form, instrumentation and such. A lot of modern music is sorely lacking in these essential elements. A conundrum to be sure. Audiences love to hear Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Mahler, Beethoven and the gang. No one want to hear Boulez, or even more conservative composers like William Schuman. Anyway, I wish you all the best in your endeavor.


I can relate to everything you wrote except with the last point on modern music (though I would agree if you were referring to Postmodern).


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Is it really the first? I'm sure I saw another of your music-related videos on youtube. I remember the illustrations accompanying the narration. I enjoyed that video.

About the narration... British voice, American diction? Wanna, coulda, lotta, greadest, leddit, ad all... sounds weird. Perhaps that's my personal thing.

The info presented in this video is excellent.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> Is it really the first? I'm sure I saw another of your music-related videos on youtube. I remember the illustrations accompanying the narration. I enjoyed that video.
> 
> About the narration... British voice, American diction? Wanna, coulda, lotta, greadest, leddit, ad all... sounds weird. Perhaps that's my personal thing.


At least he used 'well' instead of 'good' as the adverb which is becoming an American habit and drives me crazy.


----------

